# Civil PE sample Exam



## Blu1913 (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok, well all know the problems in the CERM are way too indepth for the actual test...but what about the Sample Exam by Lindeburg...seems the same way.

I was budgeting this saturday to be a test prep day and I was going to use this sample, just just quickly flipping through, it seems to be the saem difficulty....anyone?


----------



## GTScott (Oct 12, 2006)

I found that 2/8 problems (roughly speaking) in each area were WAY harder than what I would expect or had seen on other samples. The ENV was one case where there were more than 2 that way. I found the Lindberg PM problems in my section to be more inline with what I would expect than his AM questions.

-GT


----------



## EnviroMe (Oct 12, 2006)

I'll be taking the Lindeburg sample test this weekend mainly because I'm not sure if I should take Environmental or WR. I was planning to take ENV but a lot of people are saying the ENV test is a lot harder than the WR. They are also saying the way they grade ENV is different and it makes it harder to pass the test.... I don't know...... I'll let you know on Monday if it was worthy.


----------

